# PhosBan Reactor, Purigen + Eheim 2213 project



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's a little project I did for my freshwater Tropheus tank

*Main components*
Reactors: Two Little Fishies Phosban Reactor 150 (2 of them purchased from J&L Aquatics)
Media: RowaPhos Phosphate Removal Media (500mL)
Media: SeaChem Purigen Filter Media (150mL)
Filter: Eheim 2213 Classic
Tank: 72gal bowfront - freshwater
Sump: none
Fish: Tropheus Ikola Kaisers and Moori Bembas

Eheim 12/16 tubing
Eheim 16/22 tubing (upgraded tubing)
Eheim DoubleTap connectors x 2 (494)
Eheim 16/22 intake/outtake kit(594) (upgraded for flow)
Media Bag/Sock 100microns
ZooMed pre-filter black
various elbows


click on photo for larger size

So my main purpose was to add a phosphate removal media and Purigen without having to use those media socks by way of adding them to either a HOB or internally into a canister.
I've done the sock in canister route before but as you know the Purigen in the middle of the sock never gets the flow needed.

I've been very interested in trying out the reactors for quite some time but iv'e only ever seen them used within a sump system and mainly with saltwater tanks.

Well my setup is freshwater and I don't use a sump. I also have no desire to build or buy one. I already have 2 Eheim Pro3 2071's that work just fine for now.
But knowing I had an old Eheim 2213 classic hanging around I had an idea!!!

So heres what I did and how it looks....

One of the most disappointing aspects of the PhosBan reactor are the elbows that it comes with. The rubber is way too soft and too loose when connected to the reactor. Because they are not very tight. leakage is inevitable.
So I decided i'm not even going to use them.
I attached the Eheim 12/16 tubing directly on top of the reactors


In the Eheim 2213 Classic I filled with nothing buy bioballs and 3 course sponges from Rena trimmed to fit.
To help keep large particles from entering the Eheim I added a prefilter to the intake so as to keep the Eheim from clogging and the flow from slowing down.
Anyone with the Eheim 2213 classic will know the flow of this filter is great (as Eheim advertised) when its first cleaned but has a tendency to slow down after a few weeks of use. It may be part and partial to the tubing size so I went one step further and increased the tubing to 16/22.(just partially)
Also its flow rating seems to match well with the flow required for the reactors

  
other pics:
DSC0770.jpg - ImageHost.org
DSC0771.jpg - ImageHost.org

There are 2 round course filter sponges that come with the reactor. They are really really course. If the flow into the reactors is too high the media will travel through the sponges quite easily.
Especially with the Purigen as the granules are so tiny.

So what I did was to pick up a 100micron media sock and cut it into oversized circles and place them under the round sponges in the reactor

 

Heres pics of the top course sponge supplied with the reactor. The media can easily travel through and get into the tank is the flow becomes too high.

  
other pics:
DSC0784.jpg - ImageHost.org
DSC0785.jpg - ImageHost.org


This is what it looks like after I have cut the sock and added them to the top sponge
Its best to cut the sock oversized so it can fit fairly tightly at the edge so the Purigen media can't find anyway to escape. Its not so critical with the RowaPhos because it overall doesnt float up as easily.


The top reactor is with my modifications and the bottom is how its supposed to be as per PhosBans instructions

After adding all the double tap connectors and tubing this is the finished setup


The reason I went with Eheims doubletap connectors is so that I can remove any one reactor and connect any of the other outtakes and continue to system flow.
And if by chance its critical I need to medicate the entire tank then I can just un-tap out both and hook up the Eheim as if its used by itself.

I hooked it all up and started the Eheim flow. One thing I noticed right away was the fact that the Purigen granules was so light in weight that it floats and rises easily, even with very little flow.

So I added a middle course sponge and round sock filter to keep the Purigen lower within the reactor for better overall movement.

* I think im going to do more modifications to the Purigen reactor to further improve the overall movement of it. Im not quite happy with how its floating.

Heres a video I uploaded for you all to see
YouTube - PhosBan reactors and Eheim 2213

Thanks for reading my little project


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice work!
I like it.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

very good idea, keep us updated on how it turns out


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

I want one!!!


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm looking to do something similar, but for Nitrate removal. Probably using Vertex' bio pellets + reactor off a Rena XP 2. Had never thought about connecting purigen to be floating though.


----------

